# Tax & Psri on salary



## pmc13696039 (30 Mar 2004)

*Tax & Psri on salary*

Can someone tell me what the psri liabilites should be on someone who gets paid €109,800 per annum through monthly payments. My tax is worked out by a UK payroll company and it does not realate to the figures that I have got from karl Grabbes tax calculator


----------



## Elcato (30 Mar 2004)

Are you self employed ? What prsi class are you ? They may have forgotten to adjust back down to 2% (health) when you've reached the threshold.
Try reading the  on prsi for more info.


----------



## pmc13696039 (30 Mar 2004)

*PSRI*

i am not self employed and How do I know what class I am? I was under the impression that I paid 4% up to a threshhold and that was it plus 2% health levy on all of the earnings. Does this mean that when i get to the theshold that I will pay no PSRI apart from the 2%. o they not divide the threshold over the 12months?


----------



## Elcato (30 Mar 2004)

*Re: PSRI*

I'm not certain how it works as I have heard some conflicting reports on the matter. You do pay 2% on all your income and the 4% prsi is up to the threshold. Do they pay you the same every month. If so then you should get it split with only a certain amount of prsi each month. You say your payroll is done in the UK but you're tax resident and working in Ireland. I'd ask them to clarify to be honest. Did you receive a p60 for last year ? If so your PRSI class willl be on it.


----------



## Statler (30 Mar 2004)

*Re: PSRI*



> o they not divide the threshold over the 12months


Not in my experience. They charge the full amount until the threshold is reached and then at the reduced rate thereafter.


----------

